

Offer HN: Free SEO For Your Startup/Company (SF bay area) - stormen

The deal:<p>I will do SEO for your startup and/or company for free. The number of hours? As many as it takes, whilst it's still fun to do. It usually takes 5-10 hours to do the basic stuff (strategy and on-site optimization), and then another 10-50 to initiate the harder stuff (developing content and building backlinks).<p>I will examine your site or product, develop a complete SEO strategy, give you tips and clues on what needs to be corrected on your site, do keyword research and develop content for your site - eventually starting the grind job of building backlinks.<p>Who am I?<p>I'm a SEO professional making $170K a year doing project lead and SEO work. I really, really love SEO. SEO is one of my main passions in life. I love logical link hierarchies, finding new sources of backlinks, explaining the importance of digital distribution of content to newbies, doing technical SEO and seeing Google gradually index a site. I love Penguin and Panda - and I love the sheer amount of intelligence that goes ranking in Google. I also own 10-20 sites with Pagerank ranging from 4 to 6. My own sites attract 150-200.000 visitors per week, largely because of SEO.<p>Why the deal?<p>Together with a few friends, I'm moving to the SF Bay area in august/september of 2013. I don't know too many people there yet, but I think I'm pretty aligned with most of the guys here on Hacker News. This is a nice way to (possibly) get some new friends whilst doing something I love. (friendship is non-mandatory) ;-)<p>Who are you?<p>You're someone in tech, leading a startup or a company. You're great at what you do and you understand the importance of SEO; but you're no master at it - and you understand that your time and talents are better used on other tasks. You live or operate out of the SF Bay Area, and you have a really great product (I can't work on stuff I don't like).<p>If you are interested, please email me at eric@listnerd.com introducing yourself. Thanks, and good luck to all fellow entrepreneurs.
======
jlteran
This is amazing! I wish I had my site up and running to take advantage of your
amazing service! Although I don't live in SF, it is my goal to one day get
there! Would it be alright for me to e-mail you, just introducing myself so
that one day in the near future you can give me tips about SEO? I'm just a
college student/aspiring entrepreneur studying Computer Science at the
University of Arizona.

~~~
stormen
Sure, of course :)

------
reefoctopus
What's your strategy? SEO is an ongoing process. How can you get everything
done that you need to in that amount of time? I've worked in the industry, and
that seems like too little time to make an impact.

------
pjnewton
Awesome offer! I wish I had a tech company and lived in SF because both of my
service companies could use help with SEO!

~~~
reefoctopus
Where are you located. I know a company that is great for that type of thing.
They work with clients all over the US, but they're based in the DC area.

------
aphtab
Fantastic. How can I reach you?

